# Malaysian species



## Jaxx (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some photos of the Malaysian tarantulas. Enjoy
Lampropelma violaceopes, can be found in Tapah Malaysia





Lyrognathus Robustus, can be found in Cameron Highland Malaysia. Rarely seen in the wild.





Cyriopagopus Schioedtei, Can be founnd in Cameron Highland Malaysia. They have been over collected.


----------



## AlainL (Aug 6, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Here are some photos of the Malaysian tarantulas. Enjoy
> Lampropelma violaceopes, can be found in Tapah Malaysia
> 
> Lyrognathus Robustus, can be found in Cameron Highland Malaysia. Rarely seen in the wild.
> ...


Beautiful spiders:clap: 

I love the L.robustus, the legs #4 remind me of E.pachypus, never seen this species before 

Keep on posting.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 6, 2007)

:drool: :worship: yes that robustus! ive been want that sp. forever,wow awesome spider,and yes very rare.


----------



## brachy (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi

Very nice and congratulation, 
The schoedtei  is amazing. 
I think the L. robustus is not Lyrognathus or L. vialoiceps is not Lyrognathus. See only capapace these are from  2 genuses.


----------



## brachy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

I was very very asleep. Sorry for this really stupid reply:wall: :8o :8o


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 8, 2007)

They(L.robustus) are known to be very hard to keep alive in captivity but they have been in captivity for almost 1 year and they seem to be doing well and eating well. I guess the trick is to keep the enclosure WET, they love it wet. So far i have 15 of this species but it seems to be very hard to get a male or you can say impossible to get 1 cos i've never seen a male before. Anyway I have discovered another unique species from Cameron Highland that plays dead when disturbed. Before that i would just throw away the spider but soon after i discovered they came back to life the next day. That means i got cheated by the spiders!! smart! If possible, i will take some video of the tarantula and share it with you guys. Do you guys know any other species that are known to play dead?


----------



## AlainL (Aug 8, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> They(L.robustus) are known to be very hard to keep alive in captivity but they have been in captivity for almost 1 year and they seem to be doing well and eating well. I guess the trick is to keep the enclosure WET, they love it wet. So far i have 15 of this species but it seems to be very hard to get a male or you can say impossible to get 1 cos i've never seen a male before. Anyway I have discovered another unique species from Cameron Highland that plays dead when disturbed. Before that i would just throw away the spider but soon after i discovered they came back to life the next day. That means i got cheated by the spiders!! smart! If possible, i will take some video of the tarantula and share it with you guys. Do you guys know any other species that are known to play dead?


15 Man, you got to send me at least 1


----------



## Banza (Aug 8, 2007)

This C. schioedtei is gorgeous!!


----------



## urs (Aug 9, 2007)

Beatiful spiders!

Best regards Uros


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, i find the C.schioedtei rather different. It has very bright coloration when i got it.


----------



## C_Strike (Aug 11, 2007)

I know what you mean about the robustus
I was kicking myself when the only specimen i could awuire, i found dead.
They are one of my favorite species.
I love the heavy webbing they do.


----------



## Tescos (Aug 11, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> I know what you mean about the robustus
> I was kicking myself when the only specimen i could awuire, i found dead.
> They are one of my favorite species.
> I love the heavy webbing they do.


Hi

Is this heavy webbing a product of captivity? I only ask because the ones that myself and Mr Hijmensen found in Malaysia did not show a great deal of webbing around the burrow mouth at all.
All the best
Chris


----------

